# eggbid.com



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone know what's going on with eggbid?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

from what I have read they either might be going under or selling the site , not sure if either was true or not but thats what I have read on the site before it stopped working


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

As far as what I have heard and read on other forums is that supposedly the original owners of the site have not been involved for at least a year. I was a frequent seller on Eggbid and knew things were going bad when none of my payments were being credited to my account, emails not answered and just plain BS being put on the site. It just became another eyesore for our hobby and part of me is glad that it is gone. There are other sites run by actual fanciers who care about things. Joe


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I looked at eggbid daily, I could see who was selling and what, it was easy to navigate, what are some of the other sights you use. That and I liked looking at the pics


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not surprised about Eggbid. I had payments to them (checks) that took over 5 months to clear. I tried emailing them many times and have never gotten a response. Hopefully, they will sell the site to someone who actually cares about customer service and will do a better job running it than those guys did.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

atvracinjason said:


> I looked at eggbid daily, I could see who was selling and what, it was easy to navigate, what are some of the other sights you use. That and I liked looking at the pics


You can try Slobberknocker Lofts,Circus Lofts,Pigeon Peddler not all have auctions but do have birds for sale. Joe


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

I myself have always enjoyed looking thru the birds for sale on eggbid , it truely was a great site so hope someone does take it over so it can continue to be a great place to buy and sell birds ..


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm on there 4-5 times a day. I'm going threw withdraws now. I hope someone takes it over real soon. Shawn


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

At one time Eggbid was the place to buy birds. Over the last few years as the site was not taken care of an influx of certain people who would rather slander,take advantage of,or steal from joined the site. I also hope if Eggbid resurfaces it will be monitored and will become what it once was. Joe


----------



## eggsell (Jun 21, 2010)

*EggSell by RicciAngel was Created for All Bird Lovers*

We have a new poultry auction site available at http://eggsell.ricciangel.com as well. It is easy to use, has minimal fees, and all new users get a $2 signup bonus to use towards any fees. We have a monthly raffle with account bonuses as well that are free for all users to enter.

Customer support is very quick to answer and will usually get back to you within 24 hours, but we are online at weird hours so may get back you in a couple of minutes as well. We always try to answer any questions as quickly as possible. We are growing quickly, and using suggestions/input from our members to mold the site into the best poultry auction available.

There is a nice listing editor built in, and full HTML is allowed, which means you can embed videos as well . Please at least check it out if you get a chance.

Regards,
Ricky F.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is another one that just started out so there are not many birds up right now.

http://204.214.201.222/index.asp


----------

